# VIDEO: Sketching hardscape with spider wood



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

Went hardscape shopping yesterday and scored some great spiderwood pieces from Aqua Inspiration. Had some fun messing about with the camera and visualizing the next scape.


----------



## gtgwin (May 4, 2014)

Dope video. I just watched all your videos, the Tony Montana Method was jokes haha


----------



## arturo (Jun 29, 2014)

gtgwin said:


> Dope video. I just watched all your videos, the Tony Montana Method was jokes haha


hahaha thanks, i'm glad you enjoyed that


----------

